# L201 Hyprancistrus sp. gold spot



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

this is one of the L201 I got from charle's I really like this one very hearty and always out cruising around chasing my fish in a 65 gallon


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

haha. so that's where 1 of the 2 went. does it fight for food in the tank?
awesome looking fella.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ditto. Beautiful fish. You should have grabbed both.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I know I dint think to grab more I went on a pleco frenzy and almost grabbed 1 of everything lol and yeah hes out there right away for food like the rest of them he isn't afraid of anyone


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

i'm going through a bit of a stocking frenzy as well. but still holding off on a hypr.


----------

